# Perfection



## newkidintown (Feb 4, 2013)

_This is meant to be a rock song, and musically speaking, I've always thought of it as something along the lines of Blues Traveler or Cage the Elephant's "Ain't No Rest for the Wicked." _

I don’t want to look inside me
Cause I’ll have to face what I see
Want to hurry up and be the solution
Not just the change

And people never seem to look
Up enough
But think they’re always ready
To face the weather
Because some one else
Told them how it should be.

Where do we go from here?
Our grounding has disappeared
But the world’s still spinning as before.

Everyone wants to find the place
where the stars
will never fade
And the earth
will never shake again

And blue skies
stretch forever
Muffled only
by the smog
And you can’t ever
see true earth
For the concrete covering it up

Where do we go from here?
Our grounding’s disappeared
But the world’s still spinning as before.

Everyone wants to find the place
where the stars
will never fade
And the earth
will never shake again


----------



## moderan (Feb 4, 2013)

Never heard of Cage the Elephant. This is a good lyric though. Hangs nicely, the metaphor, such as it is, is consistent, and the rhyme scheme works.


----------



## Vitaly Ana (Feb 4, 2013)

I like this. I think the meter is terrific (depending upon the rhythm of the song of course - though it sounds like you know what you have in mind). I saw three themes:

1. Perfection
2. Environmentalism 
3. Heaven/Love

I think you have linked them together well within the work.

Favorite part:

Everyone wants to find the place
where the stars
will never fade
And the earth
will never shake again

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Stephanie1980 (Feb 14, 2013)

My first reaction was catchy, I can definitely hear the song in my head as a rock song, so that is good. I agree with Vitaly Ana, as to my favorite part being:

_'Everyone wants to find the place
where the stars
will never fade
And the earth
will never shake again'_

To me this is the hook. The hook is the song's thesis statement. 

Do you have plans to have someone sing it?


----------



## newkidintown (Feb 16, 2013)

Thank you, everyone! To answer your question, I'm currently just writing lyrics for practice, and I'm hoping to eventually find a band to play the good ones.


----------



## ebooklover (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi I love your lyrics especially the first stanza:

I don’t want to look inside me
Cause I’ll have to face what I see
Want to hurry up and be the solution
Not just the change

I could definitely relate!


----------



## marsomthing (Feb 20, 2013)

I like the "where do we go from here"  it leaves a lot of room for the music to change tempo, feel, whatever you were thinking....if anything at all.


----------



## mrscomment (Mar 14, 2013)

Very good lyrics!  It seems like with music it would be catchy!


----------



## KeoghDaniel (Apr 10, 2013)

"I don’t want to look inside me
Cause I’ll have to face what I see"


Love that part. Overall a good song


----------



## LooknGlass (May 1, 2013)

I really like this, it has some great lines and seems to flow well. One suggestion if I may...In this part:

Muffled only
by the smog

I think "Shrouded only" makes better grammatical sense (imo). "Muffled" denotes sound. That is the only thing I see I would change myself. This is very good. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ahmuseme (May 8, 2013)

Great! I could hear it playing while I read it. Blues Traveler all the way. 
"Where do we go from here?
Our grounding has disappeared
But the world’s still spinning as before."
 Probably my favorite part. Sooo true.  I also can hear it done a little more grungy too. Keep on writing...


----------

